# Removing Rust From An Older Tin Flashlight?



## gcbryan (Dec 6, 2011)

Has anyone had any success removing rust from the inside (tube) of an older (50's or 60's) tin flashlight?

I'm read all that I could find on the internet and have tried most of it but with limited success.

I've used white vinegar (worked on the tail cap spring), baking soda (works on pennies but not so much on my flashlight), soda and aluminum (gets off loose rust flakes) sandpaper (limited access and potentially damages the tin).

I tried a household cleaner "CLR" which is supposed to get rid of rust but didn't.

I would think that a serious flashlight collector (of which I'm not) of older flashlights must have run into internal rust in the tube of older tin flashlights and would have found what works.

Anyone have any positive experience with this? Thanks.


----------



## Exide (Dec 6, 2011)

It sounds like batteries have leaked, i have had a few like this, if the rust has got in the switch an the switch is sealed it can be difficult but you may be lucky with it. If you can unscrew the beam head an the bottom of the torch try some wire wool using a stick rubbing it up an down, its a hard job but may just work. A small hand held hobby tool with a grinding wheel will clean the contacts. Good luck with it. If it was something like a Fulton Military torch then the switch can be taken apart by undoing two screws but it sounds as though the switch is sealed. I hope that part is not affected.


----------

